# help me find a good level



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

I find the greenlee levels have pretty strong magnets. I don't have one myself, I just have an el-cheapo plastic level. They are probably decent since they are made of aluminum and greenlee stuff is pretty good in general.









I will eventually buy one when I want to spend more than $10 on a torpedo level,


----------



## heyhi (Jun 25, 2008)

lol im sold that level looks like my style


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

this one is better and cheaper - stanley fat max extreme w/protractor


----------



## heyhi (Jun 25, 2008)

the other one has a laser and a no dog


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You can get the Greenlee with or without the laser. Those Stanley's are nice but heavy. Checkpoint makes a good quality level, and you can get them in lots of pretty colors.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Just make sure it has earth magnets if you want a strong one, the two listed above I know both have them. 

I use this one daily: http://www.toolbarn.com/product/greenlee/11617/
it's not 8", get the job done though.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

This one is probably the best hands down :thumbup:

Also, check out some of their other gear, they make some nice levels geared towards bending conduit. http://www.mytoolstore.com/checkpnt/chkindex.html


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Checkpoint, Greenlee, Stabila. :thumbsup:

End of story.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got real good use out of this one. It is a craftsman 12" and I think it is $9.99


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I started out with one similar to that, broke after it took its first fall.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> I started out with one similar to that, broke after it took its first fall.


 That is a shame I never had any trouble out of mine.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

What's the cord for?? i took mine off after acouple of days..


----------



## Woober (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is another one- I found a picture of this in my JATC conduit bending workbook:

http://www.no-dog.com/6inch/

It is only 6 inches, as opposed to my 8 inch checkpoint, but just another option.

Scott


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

chenley said:


> Just make sure it has earth magnets if you want a strong one, the two listed above I know both have them.
> 
> I use this one daily: http://www.toolbarn.com/product/greenlee/11617/
> it's not 8", get the job done though.


That's the one I use myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> This one is probably the best hands down :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check out some of their other gear, they make some nice levels geared towards bending conduit. http://www.mytoolstore.com/checkpnt/chkindex.html



Does it have a magnet on it? I went to that web site and they sell a magnet base for these? I am in the market myself for a decent level and like the style of the checkpoint. I use a husky at the moment decent level for what I paid for it and survived several nasty falls. 

Has anyone used the electronic ones? And if so how durable are they?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

No electronic level for me. That's just one more thing to malfunction and worry about if it drops, and more batteries to replace.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Rong said:


> Does it have a magnet on it? I went to that web site and they sell a magnet base for these? I am in the market myself for a decent level and like the style of the checkpoint. I use a husky at the moment decent level for what I paid for it and survived several nasty falls.
> 
> Has anyone used the electronic ones? And if so how durable are they?


It has 4 of the rare earth magnets. The magnetic bases are for the levels w/o the magnets. I own two of their levels, one with a laser and I dont know how I lived without it for running conduit, its awesome for that purpose.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> rare earth magnets.


I just looked outside my window and Earth does nor seem that rare it's everywhere.


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

I prefer the Checkpoint levels. The newer Greenlees are just copies of the Checkpoints. And the greenlee no-dog level is just a gimmick...the thumb-screw will _always_ fall out.



gilbequick said:


> No electronic level for me. That's just one more thing to malfunction and worry about if it drops, and more batteries to replace.


I agree.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't understand why you need the setscrew feature anyway. If you stick you level at the end and on the side of your conduit magnetically won't it tell you the same thing?

The level from here looks pretty nice, and the personal engraving is a nice feature. Someone else definitely can't claim your level is theirs.


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeh, that level is pretty nice. Hand-crafted (presumably in America). who makes _anything_ hand-crafted these days? Nice.




gilbequick said:


> I don't understand why you need the setscrew feature anyway. If you stick you level at the end and on the side of your conduit magnetically won't it tell you the same thing?


well, you'd have to have it perfectly alligned on two planes. You'd also have have a level with a bubble that would work on that back plane. Then, you'd have to make sure you didn't bump the thing at all; a set-screw will keep it in place much more securely. if you're bending offsets in big rigid or Ocal, i guarantee when you flip it it's gonna bounce that level either off, or out of plumb/square/level.

EDIT: I doubt that you, personally, would need the set-screw, tho. Because if your avatar is your real photo, then it is obvious that Mcgyver can make his own tools when needed. :jester:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> This one is probably the best hands down :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check out some of their other gear, they make some nice levels geared towards bending conduit. http://www.mytoolstore.com/checkpnt/chkindex.html


22.5??

I want this, now.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I don't understand why you need the setscrew feature anyway. If you stick you level at the end and on the side of your conduit magnetically won't it tell you the same thing?
> 
> The level from here looks pretty nice, and the personal engraving is a nice feature. Someone else definitely can't claim your level is theirs.


 The set screw is for bending pipe. It helps prevent dog-legs in off-sets. Works very well. Need a bending machine to use it mostly, is harder to do with hand benders. For me anyways.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

G&B makes benders now with levels built in as well. Although, from what I have read, most people hate G&B benders.

JJ


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the 5" Greenlee L77 pictured at the top of the post. Very strong magnets!
The cord is handy to grab and pull the level out of a pocket, because it is so short. 
Have to watch it, sometimes it can get caught between the level and the pipe or box.
Looking into a 9" Checkpoint, before all the USA made ones are gone.
(Looks like Checkpoint makes Greenlee's levels, doesn't it?)

Hint: Don't spill PVC cement on the vial, it will melt the line right off. DOH!!  Don't ask how...

Here's a question (or comment): Why is the bubble so much smaller than the space between the lines on these Greenlees? Is it because the vial tube is small in diameter? Seems like it would be faster and more accurate if, when level, the bubble just touched the line on either side of it?

Are the Checkpoint levels like this also?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I need a new level and the Checkpoint Mini-Mags look nice but they don't have a 45 degree vial. I don't bend 45's much but I know as soon as I get this level that's all I'll be doing.










My question is, how often do you guys bend 45's? For me it's pretty much 30's and 90's.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I need a new level and the Checkpoint Mini-Mags look nice but they don't have a 45 degree vial. I don't bend 45's much but I know as soon as I get this level that's all I'll be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Go for the little Greenlee "no dog", it has been my favorite for a long time. I bend 45s often enough that it comes in handy.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The Greenlee is what I have now. I've dropped it enough that the ends are a little dented and it's not as accurate as I'd liek. I do like the level it but I don't like the amount of space between the bubble and the lines. Also everyone I work with has the same level, I'd like something a little different. 

I definitely want the no-dog feature. If that Checkpoint had a 45 it'd be perfect. Any suggestions?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ehh what the heck, I just got the Mini-mag with the no-dog for general use and the larger level with the 45 on it without the no-dog for the 45's. The best of both worlds.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i use a nodog 6 inch level. it has my name on it. i also bought a matching no dog wth my name on that also  i have a 2 foot craftsman levelthat i use for bigger junk


----------



## 481apprentice (Jul 3, 2008)

You know that you could just make your own no dog with a piece of strut and a couple of strut clamps. That way you only need one level.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

klein torpedo level with rare earth magnets


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

481apprentice said:


> You know that you could just make your own no dog with a piece of strut and a couple of strut clamps. That way you only need one level.



Got a picture or diagram?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> G&B makes benders now with levels built in as well. Although, from what I have read, most people hate G&B benders.
> 
> JJ


Yeah, mostly because handle straight up is a 45 degree bend and every other brand is a 30 degree bend. Sorry GB, but I just don't have my 1.47 times tables memorized.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> G&B makes benders now with levels built in as well. Although, from what I have read, most people hate G&B benders.


I hate anything that GB makes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I hate anything that GB makes.


They make something I like, but I forget what it is. Off to Google...

edit... I remember what it is, but they don't seem to have it in their catalog anymore. It's a PVC ratchet cutter that is "gun" shaped. Good for close quarters and ditch work.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I hate anything that GB makes.


did you ever try any of there big equipment such as the hydraulic benders?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They make something I like, but I forget what it is. Off to Google...


Not even the power of Google could locate something GB makes that's worth buying.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> did you ever try any of there big equipment such as the hydraulic benders?


No, I haven't. I don't plan to either. I've used the Greenlee stuff in the past and that's good enough for me. I don't do that kind of work anyway.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> did you ever try any of there big equipment such as the hydraulic benders?


If they can royally screw up something as simple as a hand bender, and they make flimsy hand tools, I'm not sure I'd be willing to potentially waste my money on their high-dollar tools.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> No, I haven't. I don't plan to either. I've used the Greenlee stuff in the past and that's good enough for me. I don't do that kind of work anyway.


im sure the stuff is good for a guy just starting out as an EC


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If they can royally screw up something as simple as a hand bender, and they make flimsy hand tools, I'm not sure I'd be willing to potentially waste my money on their high-dollar tools.


GB is a big maker of wire connectors as well. I think the GB connectors are quite inferior to Ideal and 3M connectors.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> im sure the stuff is good for a guy just starting out as an EC


Maybe it is...but I have no interest in finding out whether it's good enough or not. I'll stick with stuff that has a good reputation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> GB is a big maker of wire connectors as well. I think the GB connectors are quite inferior to Ideal and 3M connectors.


I was looking through their catalog, and realized that their Super Blo Vac is 100% identical to my Ideal Super Blow n Vac except for the color. I already know that the GB door jamb switches are repackaged Edwards door switches. I sorta wonder now how much of this stuff GB actually makes. I think their hydraulic benders are rebranded Enerpac benders, people have speculated.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I sorta wonder now how much of this stuff GB actually makes.


Like any company these days no doubt they do some label slapping. 

As an aside, I'm 99% sure that the cheap Commercial Electric tools from HD is GB stuff in disguise.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Like any company these days no doubt they do some label slapping.
> 
> As an aside, I'm 99% sure that the cheap Commercial Electric tools from HD is GB stuff in disguise.


im sure those handtools are. do they really think electricians would buy that cheap crap that dont last when klein is right next to it?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> im sure those handtools are. do they really think electricians would buy that cheap crap that dont last when klein is right next to it?



I use the $15 CE pliers for doing demo. After I blew up a brand new pair of Klein Journeyman pliers doing demo I vowed never to let happen again. If you blow up a $15 pliers, who cares?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> G&B makes benders now with levels built in as well. Although, from what I have read, most people hate G&B benders.
> 
> JJ


i like the gb benders, they make great boat anchors:jester:.


ive use a checkpoint. its been a pretty good one, taken lots of nasty falls and still dead nuts on.


----------



## 481apprentice (Jul 3, 2008)

to make your own no dog take two strut straps and a piece of strut approx. 12", attach at end of pipe. Place conduit in bender and on mark, rotate pipe until the strut is level, and then bend. Move to next mark and then re-level pipe. So if bending an offset the strut would be open end up starting and then open end down on the second bend. If you have access to the Cox "Electrician's Guide to Conduit Bending" it's on page 84.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone tried one of these?










It's got a lot of degree readings in a small package.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> This one is probably the best hands down :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check out some of their other gear, they make some nice levels geared towards bending conduit. http://www.mytoolstore.com/checkpnt/chkindex.html


*edit* I have the level pictured in the original post i quoted, not sure why it's not showing up

I have this level, and its flat out trick! my only complaint is that they put the v channel on the side with magnets and it does not hold onto smaller pipe like their other levels. I also have an older gen 2 checkpoint with the 30 and 45 vials on the same side. I recently sent it in for calibration(it has been dropped from 25ft+ on a few occasions and only recently needed to be fixed). I was expecting to pay for the service. They replaced all vials and calibrated the level for free and sent it back promptly:thumbsup: I also have the greenlee mini w/nodog. one of the magnets fell out and the set screw is bent. I need to send it in to be fixed. 
IMHO the checkpoint's are the better level


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Russian I was looking at that one too. When you say "it does not hold onto smaller pipe like their other levels" what size pipe are you talking about?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Also with the Mega Mag G3, since the magnets are in the V-groove will the level hold strongly onto a flat surface?


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, it holds strong to flat surfaces. It holds smaller(3/4, ihave not used it on 1/2 yet) pipe fine, just not quite as well as their other levels. It doesn't fall off or anything, it just has a tendency to rotate slightly.
One thing to note, the mega mag is about twice the height of the regular one, its quite a chunk of aluminum!


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Checkpoints are OK, they have great magnets.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

FYI- checkpoint makes all the Greenlee levels you are talking about.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Anyone tried one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one, they are a real great tool for bending conduit. They stick hard on flat surfaces too! I got mine from the same place you copied that picture(can see the watermark on it) ChadsToolbox.com


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*3 good ones*

here are three good levels:
PICS below.

Klein 9in. w/ 3 rare earth magnets. USA. $25 aluminum, good all around, accurate. 0, 45, 90.

Greenlee 5in. Anti-dog w/ 3 rare earth magnets. USA Designs?? Checkpoint/Tiawan, most likely). $25 to $35 handy, accurate. 0, 30, 45, 90. (Probably made for Greenlee by Checkpoint).

Checkpoint Profresional 9in. w/ 4 rare earth magnets. Handy, accurate. 0, 30, 45, 90. Apparently these never die. I have seen several in use that look like they have been sandblasted.
Getting harder to find the 'Made in USA' ones. (I got the last one that ChadsToolbox had. Supposedly production is moving to Tiawan. Hopefully, quality will remain high).

Starrett makes a good 9in. torpedo. Just get the model with the rare earth magnets.

Whatever you get, I would recommend spending the extra couple $$ for the rare earth magnets. Even one from a reputable manufacturer of accurate measuring tools (Starrett) makes a budget model with the 'refrigerator strip magnet' that will fall off anything with just a hard stare.

Side note:
One of my rare bad deals on ebay was a Starrett torpedo. Seller listed it as a Aluminum 9in torpedo with rare earth magnets. I won the auction for 7 or so dollars. When it arrived, it was a plastic level with the strip magnet. Seller refunded my purchase price, and shipping had been included, so it was basically free, plus a little frustration.
Seller had the nerve to say that 'ALUM' does not necessarily indicate aluminum. ?!?! What the ???!!! 
I said it certainly doesn't mean PLASTIC. (After getting a full refund AND getting to keep level, I didn't grumble too much. I believe the seller had a few of these. 
Anyway, Starrett is highly regarded in the metalworking trade as a manufacturer of precision measuring tools (mostly in the USA), so I would not hesitate to buy a level from them.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

klein has some new levels at home depot. i have a blue no-dog level with my name engraved in it:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

My Checkpoint G2 9in. 4-vial 'Made in USA' level (purple one pictured above) is leaking air into the 45 degree vial. The bubble is now _*larger*_ than the spacing of the two benchmark lines. All other 3 vials bubble's are round, and much smaller than the distance between the lines. (Not sure why Checkpoint uses bubbles so small).

I should have returned it immediately, as I noticed that the holes for the 45 are drilled off-center. I checked it even before I used it, and it checked out accurate, so I kept it. Especially since all current production of Checkpoint levels is reported as being in Tiawan. I wanted to own a Made in USA product, and have this level be the last one that I purchased, lasting for years. (... at $70!)

View attachment 1724


View attachment 1725


I'll see how they honor their warranty. I purchased this level in Jan '09 from www.chadstoolbox.com, (direct link here): http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4631 as the _*last*_ one they had. I kept watching their inventory count dwindle over a couple months, til one day I looked and they had only 1 left. (I see they now have 23 more. I wonder how many more they will keep 'finding' in warehouses, 'Made in USA'). Is this like the Mauser K98k rifles?

Anyway, I hear that Checkpoint is good with their warranty. Dealers cannot exchange warranty items over the counter. Checkpoint handles all warranty items directly. www.pdpinc.net is Checkpoint's main site.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

The new Klein levels are pretty nice, better magnets than the checkpoints, except they are spendy.

I've gone through about 4 checkpoints, simply because the magnets have lost there strength. I am considering going with the kleins but I dont want to spend $40/level.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

What about the plevel?
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/new-invention-5916/


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone remember 4WAY Level Co from Beaumont TX. He belonged to the Beaumont local but I have not been able to locate the company on the net. I have 2 of the 4WAY levels but they are very old. 
I even sent the Beaumont local a email trying to locate the company because it was on the level that the inventor was a IBEW member.
I never got a reply.
LC


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

what I don't like about the mege mag is the 30 degree vile is tilted the wrong way for the way I use a level,,,,,,I ;ike the tapered part to slide in between the shoe and conduit,,,,,and that points the vile backwards. I su an OLD greenlee,,,,,because the new ones are backwards too.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The Greenlee 9in. looks like a good level. I don't know if I like that the taper on the end makes the flat surface shorter that the V-groove side. Not that it is going to make a 'huge' difference, except for an 8in. surface, as opposed to a 9in. surface.
It just kind of looks up-side-down. It's definitely opposite to the levels made by Checkpoint, who obviously make the 9in and the 5in. L77 anti-dog for Greenlee. On the 5in. level, the 'longer' edge is the flat one, not the V-groove side.

Did someone also mention that the magnets are on the V-groove side, and not the flat side? I don't see that in the pictures on tool suppliers' sites...
Does that mean no magnets on the flat side? That would be inconvient.

It would be great to have magnets on _*both*_ sides! I sometimes use the V-groove side of my Checkpoint, and it would be great if there was at least one or 2 magnets on that side.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

drsparky said:


> What about the plevel?
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/new-invention-5916/


I believe he got laughed off this site.

~Matt


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Adam12 said:


> This one is probably the best hands down :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check out some of their other gear, they make some nice levels geared towards bending conduit. http://www.mytoolstore.com/checkpnt/chkindex.html


That's pretty much my favorite level. The Greenlee levels are actually Checkpoint levels and all their attachments will work on the Greenlee ones i.e. I have the no dog Greenlee and a checkpoint laser base that it fits on.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21528&tagem=rv

I ordered one of those when I lost my megamag G3, although it doesn't have magnets, the price is tough to beat. I put it on a drill press, made some holes and slapped in a little silicone and n48 neodymium magnets. Now its perfect.

Another option would be from Ron Aubrey's site...
http://www.no-dog.com/

EDIT: In my experience the levels with flat bottoms tend to hold far better than the ones with the 'V' groove and even on my Megamag G3, I had drilled out the original magnets and replaced them with flat ones. I found the original magnets a little too weak for my tastes. With the flat ones even with the bottom of the level, putting it on pipe, they would want to pull it in line with the pipe anyway...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Stabila 10in. 3-vial*

I've ordered a Stabila 10in. torpedo with 0, 45, and rotating protractor vial.

http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,1,5,2

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00982162000P?keyword=stabila+25360&sLevel=0

$10 less than the USA made Checkpoint.
The vials are larger, the bubbles are sized better, and I was looking to buy a separate protractor level, anyway. Now, I won't have to. (Still sending the G2 Checkpoint in for repair or replacement).

Wireman.com has some really good level choices.
www.wireman.com


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Wireman.com has some really good level choices.
> www.wireman.com


I've probably ordered something from every big online store, but I recently purchased something from wireman.com. Items arrived pretty quickly, I'll order from them again. I'm actually looking at their site right now.


----------



## magikal1 (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.johnsonlevel.com/jl/product.php?id=lvls007

If anybody is looking for a durable level... this one is awesome lol. :thumbup:
I just started in the industry about 6 months ago and I've had this thing fall from crazy heights, its so durable, and its sleek and glows, and has a V notch on the bottom so it fits onto pipe awesome. Rare earth magnets too. 

I also have the little greenlee level that clamps onto pipe, that ones sweet aswell :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

go to no-dog.com and get a good one there


----------



## sparky83 (Sep 26, 2010)

*checkpoint G3*

I owned this it is well built, but the screw will get lost there is nothing to stop it from backing out unless you crimp the threads. I used to work at a supply house and the Greenlee rep told me Checkpoints are made by greenlee, parent company deal. I like longer levels they give more accurate readings.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky83 said:


> I owned this it is well built, but the screw will get lost there is nothing to stop it from backing out unless you crimp the threads. I used to work at a supply house and the Greenlee rep told me Checkpoints are made by greenlee, parent company deal. I like longer levels they give more accurate readings.


Welcome to the forum..You know that thread is 2 years old..:laughing:


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

+1 for the checkpoints.

I have the Klein with the no-dog and it works pretty good but I like the checkpoints more.


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

I like this Klein with the rare earth magnets.










For the no-dog, the Checkpoint, Greenlee, and Klein are bigger and harder to level on conduit than the no-dog.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I have both Greenlee levels, the torpedo 8 inch and the no dog.. Very satisfied with both..


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

I used multiple Checkpoints over the years, they always went out of level and their warranty went downhill, so I stopped using them. Stabila 10" is the best, IMO.


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

Klein Tools 931-6RE 6" Electrician's Level with Rare Earth magnets
Buy new: $39.99 $36.07 ( by far the best)!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Current said:


> I used multiple Checkpoints over the years, they always went out of level and their warranty went downhill, so I stopped using them. Stabila 10" is the best, IMO.
> 
> View attachment 8137


Your damn right, If I ever manage to break a Stabila I can take it into any Stabila dealer and get a replacement not that I could see how I would break one really, theyre a solid bit of kit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Megamag 3 is.. mega. It's to heavy and likes to fall off conduit sometimes. Also not long enough to always get things as level as I'd like. Mine still works good though except for the 45 or 30 vial.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> I don't understand why you need the setscrew feature anyway. If you stick you level at the end and on the side of your conduit magnetically won't it tell you the same thing?


 I guess the set-screw is less likely to get knocked off, and it will stick to stuff that the magnet might not want to stick to as hard. Aluminum, etc.



> The level from here looks pretty nice, and the personal engraving is a nice feature. Someone else definitely can't claim your level is theirs.


 That *does* look nice.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> That's pretty much my favorite level. The Greenlee levels are actually Checkpoint levels and all their attachments will work on the Greenlee ones i.e. I have the no dog Greenlee and a checkpoint laser base that it fits on.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21528&tagem=rv
> 
> ...


Pretty sure mine's that ultra mag 4. Love it!


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Sometimes you buy a tool without thinking. This greenlee laser magnet level was an impulse buy. Way over priced but its still awesome! lol


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I had the 6in Greenlee for a couple years but the 0degree bubble got really big and I couldnt really use it anymore. I picked up the Klein 8in 2 weeks ago and I have yet to use it but it seems solid and only $35.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep your level close at hand. 
If you ask to borrow mine for a second I might slip you my plumbers level. 

I like my Klein level, I added a little Teflon tape to the no-dog screw to keep it snug.


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

heyhi said:


> im looking for a 8 in level with a very strong magnet... any ideas


http://www.brewcitytools.com/media/...78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/9/3/931-6re.jpg

Klein 6'' Electrician level (Very strong):thumbsup:


----------



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

Get yourself a checkpoint level. 
Very light & strong.


----------



## WannabeApprentice (Apr 30, 2010)

I personally use this 6" version, http://www.amazon.com/Swanson-TL041...VWE2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311138245&sr=8-2, but the 9" is great too http://www.amazon.com/Swanson-TL043M-Heavy-duty-Magnetic-Torpedo/dp/B00137JL90/ref=pd_cp_hi_1. Free shipping sometimes and rare earth magnets!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm liking this one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm liking this one.


These are good :thumbup:

http://www.pdpinc.net/products/ultramag_GR.html


----------

